# Taiwan Spring Open 2009



## Bob (May 1, 2009)

The Taiwan Spring Open 2009 will take place on May 31, 2009 in Tapei, Taiwan. Check out the Taiwan Spring Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

My uncle lives in Taiwan, and he taught me how to cube when I was 4... maybe he'll be interested in going. I'll tell him about it.


----------



## edwardtimliu (May 1, 2009)

awww cmon......
will there be a Taiwan Summer Open like last year? (hopefully it's after July 5th )


----------

